# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  ΟΙ ΕΩΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ TRANSPORT & LOGISTICS

## Asterias

*Οι έως τώρα συμμετοχές στην Transport & Logistics.*
*http://www.transport-logistics.gr/symmetoxes.htm*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Φωτογραφίες απο τα περίπτερα των ναυτιλιακών εταιρειών.
*Blue Star Ferries & Super Fast Ferries*
DSC00138.jpg
*Agoudimos Lines*
DSC00140.jpg
*Anek Lines*
DSC00143.jpg
*Minoan Lines*
DSC00144.jpg
*Hellenic Sea Ways*
DSC00142.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*Ga Ferries & Maritime Way*

DSC00141.jpg

----------

